# [SOLVED] emerge older gentoo-sources

## Vieri

Hi,

I am trying to emerge an older gentoo-sources because on my system I cannot use a recent kernel but emerging gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13 gives me this compilation error:

```
fs/binfmt_aout.c:154: Error: suffix or operands invalid for cmp
```

The next gentoo-sources release jumps to 2.6.25 and I cannot use it (for misdn issues mainly).

On another system I have 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 and that works fine but it has been removed from portage.

Does anyone know how I can get a copy of that older ebuild?

Thanks,

VieriLast edited by Vieri on Tue Dec 01, 2009 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vieri

I think I found it...

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8.ebuild

----------

## Vieri

I can't build the 2.6.23 kernel with gcc 4.3.

Can I install an older gcc, select it with gcc-config, compile/install the 2.6.23 kernel (it should work), select gcc 4.3 with gcc-config and sleep peacefully (ie. will the system be stable?)?

----------

## Vieri

I compiled the 2.6.23 kernel with gcc 4.3 by editing /usr/src/linux/Makefile:

```
CFLAGS_KERNEL    = -fno-tree-scev-cprop
```

----------

